# obama is the answer



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

+++
And he did so well at the first debate didn't he.?


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

obummer is such a A jerk ..did you see how he acted during the debate ....even the left should be able to see that...the man is and has been way over his head..


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

If Obummer is the answer, how stupid was the question!


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

Timinator said:


> If Obummer is the answer, how stupid was the question!


it's up there dude ^^^^^^


----------



## outdoorsman110 (Oct 2, 2012)

He doesn't respect Romney at all. He barely made eye contact during the debate. Rude if you ask me. Romney doesn't aggressively attack President Obama either, and yet the President still has to go into a defensive mode and hide behind is campaign ads. He makes personal attacks on Romney, and that is a sign of a weak leader. Right now, America needs to be run like a business.


----------



## scarcher1985 (May 15, 2007)

All Obama has to rely on is personal attacks against Romney. He has no record to stand on himself. Everything he has done since he has been in office has been a failure, imo. When the facts support your opponent, all you can do is lie and attack him personally.


----------



## ojogallegos (Apr 23, 2011)

The question is Who is the president that has the worst four year record in the history of the US? Who is the president that has divided the country more than any other president ever? Who has done more damage to America than either Russia and/or China? These all have the same answer. Obummer thats who.


----------



## 180 p&y (Jul 5, 2003)

ojogallegos said:


> The question is Who is the president that has the worst four year record in the history of the US? Who is the president that has divided the country more than any other president ever? Who has done more damage to America than either Russia and/or China? These all have the same answer. Obummer thats who.


well said


----------

